# Lecture Pranks



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I find this a good stress reliever during finals time:

Best way to get out of lecture - 



A Random Lecture Musical - 



Indiana Jones lecture - 



Pac-Man visit - 



Orkin man visit - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a79Y-8ak ... re=related
Running of the Bulls (in lecture) - 



Ghostbusters! - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyEfkaYu ... re=related

I'd love to do these in lecture one day - if I ever get the guts


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

Those are hilarious. I think I like the musical one best!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Hahaha, the musical one is the best!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Lol, if only I had the things non-cowardice to crash lecture.


----------

